# candy brandy wine



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering if any body knows the cost of a wet candy brandy wine paint job with a good amount of ultra mini gold flake....just looking for a ball park figure..thanks if any one can help me out the car is a71 monte jambs hood trunk firewall


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Jan 5 2011, 10:02 PM~19516879
> *I was wondering if any body knows the cost of a wet candy brandy wine paint job with a good amount of ultra mini gold flake....just looking for a ball park figure..thanks if any one can help me out the car is a71 monte jambs hood trunk firewall
> *



I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 6 2011, 12:20 PM~19521026
> *I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you do the stainless & chrome gold?That actual gold,or anodize?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 6 2011, 11:30 AM~19521121
> *How'd you do the stainless & chrome gold?That actual gold,or anodize?
> *


I JUST GOLD PLATED IT


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Jan 5 2011, 11:02 PM~19516879
> *I was wondering if any body knows the cost of a wet candy brandy wine paint job with a good amount of ultra mini gold flake....just looking for a ball park figure..thanks if any one can help me out the car is a71 monte jambs hood trunk firewall
> *


 depends... what brand materials... how many hours of body work needed...

i start my candy jobs @ 6500 and go up from there


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 6 2011, 11:37 AM~19521183
> *depends... what brand materials... how many hours of body work needed...
> 
> i start my candy jobs @ 6500 and go up from there
> *


THAT'S AVERAGE BALL PARK FIGURE TO START FROM, ALWAYS REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR... BUT LIKE HOMIE STATED IT DEPENDS ON THE BRANDS, THE HOURS, THAT'S WHAT WILL MAKE THE PRICE SHIFT...


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

this will be my first candy attempt I can spray flake and pearl pretty good time to take up a notch just never actually got around to pricing for hok....as far as the body goes its not to bad almost done with it actually :biggrin:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 6 2011, 10:20 AM~19521026
> *I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


that's a bad ass fleet homeboy


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 6 2011, 11:20 AM~19521026
> *I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU SPEND ON THAT GOLD PLATING ? AND WHO DID IT ?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7dippd-n-butr8_@Jan 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19527008
> *this will be my first candy attempt I can spray flake and pearl pretty good time to take up a notch just never actually got around to pricing for hok....as far as the body goes its not to bad almost done with it actually :biggrin:
> *



ALL WE CAN SAY IS GOOD LUCK, AND REMEMBER WITH CANDY, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SO START OF WITH SMALL ITEMS AND MOVE YOUR WAY UP, CANDY IS NOT FORGIVING... GOOD LUCK...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 12:05 PM~19530498
> *ALL WE CAN SAY IS GOOD LUCK, AND REMEMBER WITH CANDY, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SO START OF WITH SMALL ITEMS AND MOVE YOUR WAY UP, CANDY IS NOT FORGIVING... GOOD LUCK...
> *


 u aint lyin


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks guys appreciate the help


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 6 2011, 11:20 AM~19521026
> *I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 7 2011, 06:05 PM~19530498
> *ALL WE CAN SAY IS GOOD LUCK, AND REMEMBER WITH CANDY, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT SO START OF WITH SMALL ITEMS AND MOVE YOUR WAY UP, CANDY IS NOT FORGIVING... GOOD LUCK...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 6 2011, 11:17 PM~19527718
> *HOW MUCH YOU SPEND ON THAT GOLD PLATING ? AND WHO DID IT ?
> *


I DID IT MYSELF


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS...


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 6 2011, 11:20 AM~19521026
> *I PAID 4000 SRAIGHT CANDY,NO FLAKE
> 
> 
> ...



what base coat did you use for that? that came out really clean also damn only 4,000 :0 haha but all the gold plating is insane


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 12 2011, 11:05 AM~19852057
> *what base coat did you use for that? that came out really clean also damn only 4,000  :0 haha but all the gold plating is insane
> *


SILVER BASE WITH ABOUT SIX OR SEVEN COATS OF BRANDY...... YEA ONLY 4000.. ITS DIFFERENT HERE IN MIAMI FLORIDA.... THERES SO MANY SHOP THAT SPRAY CANDY AND FOR CHEAPER :0


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 AM~19891691
> *SILVER BASE WITH ABOUT SIX OR SEVEN COATS OF BRANDY...... YEA ONLY 4000.. ITS DIFFERENT HERE IN MIAMI FLORIDA.... THERES SO MANY SHOP THAT SPRAY CANDY AND FOR CHEAPER  :0
> *



well done who ever did the job your caddy is amazing love that color and it'z better because it doeznt have flake or anything really clean.


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

how much does just the candy paint cost can any one help me out


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.coastairbrush.com/cart.asp?rp=p....asp%3Fcat%3D76

go there and add it up

you will need 1 pint catalyst and 1 pint reducer for every 1qt of candy

figure a whole car jambs and all anywhere from 4-6 qts of candy


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 15 2011, 03:22 PM~20098620
> *http://www.coastairbrush.com/cart.asp?rp=p....asp%3Fcat%3D76
> 
> go there and add it up
> ...


  thanks


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 17 2011, 06:29 PM~20116404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats sick


----------



## 78jubilee (Jul 21, 2009)

Dam i wish peaple can pay me that much. shit i would throw in some pattrns for that price and it will pop sar u can see it a mile or two but my prices start at 2,500


----------



## 78jubilee (Jul 21, 2009)

take a shot hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 17 2011, 07:29 PM~20116404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Monte is 
fuggen hot... :0


----------

